# HELP...Need to make a pirate bed



## zacharytanner (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Folks,
First time posting and registering.I am searching for plans/pics to make my 6yr old a pirate bed...Any help appreciated :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you searched the Arrrr-chives yet?

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

WonderMonkey said:


> Have you searched the Arrrr-chives yet?
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


Oh....... that was BAD:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome zach. We aren't poking fun at you we are all just a bunch of goofs. Me especially. 

A pirate bed is a cool ideer. You could could build a treasure chest to go with it at the foot of the bed. 

monkey you get 30 lashes for crackin a bad joke and toms you have to walk the plank fer laughin at it. irate: :laughing:


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll accept the lashes. It was so dumb I hesitated to even type it in.

I think a treasure chest at the end is a great idea. Make it a large one for a toy chest if you can make the lid light enough for your child to safely work.


----------



## zacharytanner (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't find anything


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

These are not plans, but maybe would spur some ideas for plans of your own.

http://www.customplayhouses.com/Theme Beds/Pirateshipbed.htm
http://www.customplayhouses.com/Theme Beds/Pirateshack.htm


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are more. Here is the google.com image link I used. Maybe one of the sites that have the images could send you plans.

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&q=pirate+ship+bed&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey those are good looking beds monk.! nice work diggin up the photos for zach. :thumbsup:


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

i really like that last one...


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

You might be able to take that last one and rotate it a bit and then use the length of the mattress to establish scale. That would enable you to come pretty close to some measurements and a pattern. If you would like to experiment with that one I'll help you out.


----------



## zacharytanner (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome Guys...Thanks...Not Sure how to come up with dimensions?


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

If you like one of them that shows things pretty good use the image to establish a scale. Then measure everything else and apply the scale. That will get you within spitting distance.


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

I accept the plank! Is it Oak? Ha ha! Those are some really nice beds. You should be able to get some good ideas from those pictures. As a kid I always loved Pirates, and related stuff. The treasure chest at the foot of the bed is also a great idea.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

When I was a kid, a pirate bed was nothing more than a box frame with drawers underneath.


----------

